# Oakley Half Jacket oder Flak Jacket????



## Laderboesi (8. Juli 2007)

Servus,

ich benötige eine neue Sonnenbrille zum biken und skifahren.
Bin bisher mit Oakley unterwegs gewesen und war mit den Brillen von Oakley immer zufrieden.
Daher solls auch wieder eine Oakley werden.

Da ich eine Brille mit Wechselgläsern werden soll bin ich bei den Modellen Half Jacket und Flak Jacket hängen geblieben.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen welche Brille für einen Schädel in Normalgröße besser passt?
Des weiteren würde mich interessieren ob beide Modelle die Augen gut vor Wind schützt?

Bin über jegliche Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß
Laderboesi


----------



## dooley242 (8. Juli 2007)

Warum sollst Du eine Brille werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (8. Juli 2007)

Ich habe seit 3 Jahren die Half Jacket und benutze sie beim Rudern, Biken und im Alltag. Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Was den Windschutz angeht gibt es sicher bessere Brillen, allerdings habe ich regular- und nicht die XLJ-Gläser. Ich habe sie mir hauptsächlich zum Rudern gekauft und dafür ist sie ideal, da sie eine gute Rundumsicht bietet und SEHR Schweißresistent ist! Über die arme Brille ist schon so viel Schweiß gefloßen...langsam werden die Gläser davon angefressen, und ich dachte, dass das ja bei dem Preis unangemessen sei. Allerdings sind die Adidasgläser wesentlich Schweißempfindlicher, wie ich grade an der Brille meiner Freundin feststellen musste. Sie hat eine ein Jahr alte Adidas Gazelle ClimaCool, ist auch Leistungssportlerin, schwitzt aber erheblich weniger als ich und die Beschichtung der gläser ist schon sehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. Das hat mich auch ein wenig schockiert, denn ich hatte auch vor mir diese Brille zu kaufen, da sie ausgezeichneten Windschutz bietet, auch sehr komfortabel ist. 
Die Half Jacket und die Flag Jacket dürften ungefähr gleichgroß sein. Die Half Jacket passt sehr gut in mein "mittelgroßes" Gesicht. Gläserwechsel ist einfach und geht schnell. 
Das beste was du machen kannst ist, beide Brillen auszuprobieren. Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall im Herbst in Canada eine neue Oakley zu kaufen! 
Viel Erfolg noch bei deinem Brillenkauf!
MfG Moritz


----------



## Trekiger (9. Juli 2007)

Ich kann der leichten Granate nur zustimmen.
Habe mir 2005 für den Alpencross die Half Jacket mit den XLJ-Gläsern gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Die Gläser sind super, der Windschutz ist bei anderen Brillen vielleicht besser, aber Meinung nach vollkommen ausreichend. Ich hatte nur im Frühling 2006 mit den vielen Pollen ein bischen Probleme. Aber der Windschutz dürfte bei den Flak Jacket nicht besser sein.
Generell bist Du aber Okaley sicher gut aufgehoben


----------



## Laderboesi (9. Juli 2007)

Hi,

na dann bedanke ich mich mal ganz bravfür die Statements.
Die Half Jacket mit den XLJ Gläsern ist an und für sich auch mein Favorit.

Wie bereits im Eingangsposting geschrieben hatte ich bereits einige Oakley mit denen ich bisher immer sehr zufrieden war bis Sie (bis auf die aktuelle)
das zeitliche gesegnet haben.
Deshakb wirds auch wieder eine Oakley.

Gruß
Laderboesi


----------



## Everstyle (17. Juli 2007)

Hi Laderboesi,

ich kann dir zwar nicht sagen, wie sich eine Half Jacket anfühlt oder ob sie gut oder schlecht ist. 

Allerdings kann ich dir sagen, dass ich ein M Frame mit zwei Wechselgläsern (Sweep; ein für Regentage/Bewölkt=clear bzw. Sonnentage=grey polarized) seit letzten Herbst fahre und wirklich sehr zufrieden bin! 

Sie bieten beide vor allem einen sehr guten Wind- und Dreckschutz. Ich erinnere mich noch gut daran, als ich beim Regen gefahren bin und mein Kumepl wg. seiner Brille nur geflucht hat, weil er ständig etwas in die Augen bekamm. 

Darüberhinaus beschlagen die Gläser beim Anstieg nicht sofort an. Meine Erfahrungen sind, dass ein minimaler Hauch vom Wind schon ausreicht, damit die Brille klar bleibt. 

Des Weiteren liegt das Frame perfekt an (hängt aber natürlich stark von der Kopfform ab), so das keine Sonne von oben hereinscheinen kann. Was die Haltbarkeit anbetrifft, so kann ich mich bisher nicht beschweren, muss aber auch zugeben, dass das Material von mir kaum gefordert worden ist. Denn bis auf ein paar minimale Steinchenschläge, Dreck und Insekten ist nichts an meine Brille so richtig was drangekommen. Und die beiden kleine Sturze haben auch nichts ausgerichtet. 

Die Brillenkombination ist allerdings hier in Deutschland sehr, sehr teuer. Kann es deshalb auch nicht ruhigen Gewissens jmd. empfehlen. Ich hatte das Glück, dass ein guter Freund von mir, sie für mich in den Staaten gekauft hat. 

ABER wenn du bereit bist etwas mehr Geld auszugeben, dann wirst du mit Sicherheit mit dem Produkt sehr zufrieden sein. 

Gruss

Everstyle


----------



## FuzzyLogic (17. Juli 2007)

Oakley ist schon sehr teuer und man bezahlt da meiner Meinung nach mindestens so sehr den Namen wie die Funktion.

Wenn der hohe Preis aber kein Hinderungsgrund ist bekommt man sehr gute Brillen.

Die Half Jacket passt mir bei einem vergleichsweise grossen Kopf gut, ein Nachteil ist, dass die Glaeser beispielsweise gegenueber der M-Frame oder Racing Jacket relativ leicht beschlagen.

Dafuer bekommt man die Half Jacket oefter im sinnvoll zusammengestellten Array als die anderen Oakleys.

EDIT: Ich wuerde immer dazu raten, eine Brille zu probieren, bevor man sie kauft, dazu den Helm mit in den Laden nehmen.


----------



## Triptube (8. Juli 2017)

Moin, 
greife mal hier diesen alten treat auf.
Weiß jemand zufälliger weise,  ob die Gläser von einer Half Jacket 2.0 XL auch in eine Flack Jacket 2.0 XL passen und umgekehrt...?! 

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe und Infos.! 

Happy trails ❗ 

Steve


----------

